# My dad is having me upgrade his PC for him.



## wtf8269 (Mar 27, 2006)

Current PC (Orig. built in 03, upgraded slitely since):
Intel 2.8ghz P4 Northwood HT w/ stock cooler
Gigabyte 8IPE1000
2gb (4x512) PC3200 2.5-3-3-8 (1gb Corsair ValueSelect, 1gb something generic)
9800 Pro AIW 256mb
1x WD 74gb Raptor
1x WD 200gb SATA
1x WD 250gb IDE
1x Sony DVD +/- RW (don't know the speed of it)
OCZ PowerStream 520w

Parts ordered today:
AMD 64 x2 4400+ Toledo w/ Zalman CNPS9500
ASUS A8N-SLI
2gb (2x1gb) PC3200 2-3-2-5 OCZ
x1800XL AIW
1x WD 74gb Raptor (to RAID0 w/ the other Raptor)
Chenming case

I'm REALLY looking forward to building it for him. I'll post pics on here once it's all together. I'm going for making it as quit as possible. The Chenming cas has a 120 in the rear, 80 on the side, and can hold two 80s in the front. I'm planning on putting a 120 in the side instead of the 80, and replacing the 120 in the rear. All of the fans I ordered are right around 20db.


----------



## POGE (Mar 27, 2006)

Damn dude. That is going to be a nice rig youve got there.  Clock that up past fx-60 speeds and you'll be set.


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 27, 2006)

He's not too keen on overclocking, I had a hard time talking him into an aftermarket cpu cooler. If and when we do, it probably won't be more than a 400mhz oc.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 27, 2006)

What the hell, thats better than your own PC... and why an X1800XL, does he game? If I were you Id swap his X2 for your opteron


----------



## Velocity (Mar 27, 2006)

if your not gonna use that 9800 i maybe intersted in buying it


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 28, 2006)

Lol, game? He hardly does anything at all. The most intensive thing he does is burn a DVD. He just got on my PC one day and said he "Liked how fast it clicked around." and because of that he's spending $1,500 in new parts. The whole system is going to waste, but you know, whatever floats his boat. He's the head of the house and the one making the money.

I'm gonna have to disagree on his PC being better than mine. It'll be able to multitask better, but I don't do that. Just games here. In a game my Opty at 3ghz will eat his 4400 alive. Given the game isn't multi-threaded, but I don't think there are any yet, are there?

And for his old P4 system, our family has a long line of hand-me-downs. From me or my dad it goes to either my mom or my half-siblings. This system is going to my half-brother and sister-in-law. They won't even touch the amount of power that P4 or 9800 has, but whenever we visit them atleast I'll be able to play games there now.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 29, 2006)

quake 4 beta 1.05b and oblivion next few to be multithreaded are hl2:aftermath and  NWN2 both set out this year.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 30, 2006)

yogurt_21 said:
			
		

> quake 4 beta 1.05b and oblivion next few to be multithreaded are hl2:aftermath and  NWN2 both set out this year.




ooooo NWN2 i cant wait.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 30, 2006)

i know and they keep pushign back the release. bastards. lol.


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 31, 2006)

Got the parts in, it's all put together. I'm going to zip tie it a little once we get it running nicely. It's very quiet too, the loudest thing is the x1800 XL as I had predicted. I'll take pictures tomorrow. The outside isn't that pretty because my dad didn't want the door on, and he has a white floppy drive in a black case, but on the inside you just want to drool. Four hard drives just chillin there, and right below that is the purple and gold x1800 XL.

I should have pics by the weekend.

Oh yeah, what's average idle for x2's? It booted up and showed 31ºC, I wasn't sure if that was good or not.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 31, 2006)

well does it click around fast?


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 31, 2006)

Lol, probably does. Haven't gotten Windows loaded yet. The only drivers on the CD are the RAID-5 ones. They don't have any drivers on their site either.


----------



## FLY3R (Mar 31, 2006)

Dang thats a nice comp for some one that does not use much of its capabilites. How come you didn't go with Intel becuase im sure he does Word and Xcell, and burning DVDs and stuff deff calls for an Intel rig. But i duno maby you wanted to do another AMD build, Heck those dual core AMD chips are fast. Nice, i wants some pics. 

P.S. You should see how far it OC when he gone or somthin. Naww i take that back.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 31, 2006)

FLY3R said:
			
		

> Dang thats a nice comp for some one that does not use much of its capabilites. How come you didn't go with Intel becuase im sure he does Word and Xcell, and burning DVDs and stuff deff calls for an Intel rig. But i duno maby you wanted to do another AMD build, Heck those dual core AMD chips are fast. Nice, i wants some pics.
> 
> P.S. You should see how far it OC when he gone or somthin. Naww i take that back.



I think that AMD 64 x2 4400+ Toledo dual core beast will do the multi-tasking pretty well (Im jealous)


----------



## wtf8269 (Mar 31, 2006)

Nah, an x2 is defenitely the best for multi tasking now. Which he does, but just for the hell of it. He'll purposefully open up multiple virus scans, burn a dvd, and watch a movie just to see if the system can handle it. And if it doesn't he freaks out. It's annoying.:shadedshu 

Also, he did talk about putting it up to 2.6ghz or so. I don't know how serious he was. Again, anybody know roughly where an x2 idles at?


----------



## FLY3R (Mar 31, 2006)

> I think that AMD 64 x2 4400+ Toledo dual core beast will do the multi-tasking pretty well (Im jealous)



Yeah me to!!

They Idel around 38C to 42C, so your temps are nice, what kind of cooler do you have on there?


----------



## OOTay (Apr 1, 2006)

Ohhhh Shiny system! Me liky hehe. Im also building a new system on the 11th (my birthday) going to have a shinny 3700+ athlon 64 in there (my first AMD Build) and one of the ASRock Dual-sata's. Cant wait...


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 1, 2006)

FLY3R said:
			
		

> Yeah me to!!
> 
> They Idel around 38C to 42C, so your temps are nice, what kind of cooler do you have on there?


Zalman 9500.






I'm going to update my drivers, virus scan, spyware scan, defrag, and run some new benchies today on my system. Then run some benchies on my dads. Compare them. Make him jealous. Then take pics of his system.

Oh also, my dad said he wants to try overclocking today. Only thing I can't figure out is how to get two instances of Prime95 running. How do you do that?


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 1, 2006)

hahah, you might be surprised  you should get him in to gaming.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 1, 2006)

Also, the Call of Duty 2 1.01 patch(or 1.1, not sure) is also for hyper-threaded, dual-core, or dual-cpu computers.  I get about a 10 fps boost in it.  Good game.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 1, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> hahah, you might be surprised  you should get him in to gaming.


Lol he's 62 and easily frustrated, I think my chances are slim to none.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 2, 2006)

This thing is a joke, seems to me it should be scoring higher than this, even at stock clocks. I would care if it were my PC or if my dad did something besides read the news, check email, and burn DVDs. He said he wanted to try overclocking, I said not tonight. I think he thought you can just up the clocks and then you're done. 
3dmark06.
3dmark05.
3dmark03.
Aquamark score attatched.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> This thing is a joke, seems to me it should be scoring higher than this, even at stock clocks. I would care if it were my PC or if my dad did something besides read the news, check email, and burn DVDs. He said he wanted to try overclocking, I said not tonight. I think he thought you can just up the clocks and then you're done.
> 3dmark06.
> 3dmark05.
> 3dmark03.
> Aquamark score attatched.



but does it click around fast?


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 2, 2006)

Not with all the background programs he _insists_ he has to have running. Weatherbug is a good example of one of these. I f*cking hate Weatherbug. Little dumbass printscreen programs like SnagIt and stuff. Just a bunch of stuff he really doesn't need. Atleast he paid for the premium versions though so I guess he atleast gets out of the spyware that would come with the free versions.

It's obvious it's not my PC lol. I'll get pics of it tomorrow and this will be further proven from those. He has a white floppy drive in a black case, he made me take the door off the case, and he wouldn't let me zip tie the insides in case he ever needs to work inside. Although other than the messy wiring it is pretty sexy inside.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 2, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> This thing is a joke, seems to me it should be scoring higher than this, even at stock clocks. I would care if it were my PC or if my dad did something besides read the news, check email, and burn DVDs. He said he wanted to try overclocking, I said not tonight. I think he thought you can just up the clocks and then you're done.
> 3dmark06.
> 3dmark05.
> 3dmark03.
> Aquamark score attatched.


That cant be right, my 6800 gets higher scores in all those tests. Something is wrong


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 2, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> That cant be right, my 6800 gets higher scores in all those tests. Something is wrong


My guess is all his programs running in the background and the fact that since it's an AIW he has to run AIW drivers instead of regular Radeon drivers.


----------



## FLY3R (Apr 3, 2006)

Are you kidding me, my 9800 OCed and a P4 3.2 @ 3.8, got 50K


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol, I know. It's bad. Thing is, I don't care.


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Apr 6, 2006)

what a waste of money, he could of given it to me o_o 


Also, all i do is turn up the clocks and im done basiclly..


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 6, 2006)

You could just give us the X1800XL and I'll give you a cookie for exchange!


----------



## markkleb (Apr 7, 2006)

*Check out the "ULTRA" cases at Tigerdirect.*

They are the same as Chenming but look 10 times nicer.

 http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1215770&CatId=1848


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah I've seen those. He doesn't give a damn about looks though. I would have spent a lot more time on the thing if I were going for looks as well. My top priority pretty much was quiet with good cooling.


----------



## OOTay (Apr 8, 2006)

You going to post any pics of the comp anytime soon? I really want to see that sucker


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeah, I'll get some tomorrow probably if I'm not doing anything. I've been lazy, sorry. I'm sure you know the feeling.

I modded my PC some more so I have to take pics of it too. Since I'll already have the camera out I'll get pics of his too.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 10, 2006)

As promised, the pictures. Like I said, it's not very pretty, but looks nice on the inside (minus the wiring). He wouldn't really let me move his PC so I had to get under the table for most of them. The table legs ended up screwing up the focus/flash so the pictures aren't the best. The graphics card looks black but it's actually a really nice purple and gold.


----------



## OOTay (Apr 12, 2006)

Very nice! I like it, i love the heatsink and all the shiny hdds lol, nice job!


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 12, 2006)

asus  A8n-SLI 

with x1800 AIW?

it looks like you threw the most expensive pieces together with out really paying attention to function. nice rig tho.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 12, 2006)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> asus  A8n-SLI
> 
> with x1800 AIW?
> 
> it looks like you threw the most expensive pieces together with out really paying attention to function. nice rig tho.


Not really. I went with an NF4 chipset, because the last CF chipset I had took a giant sh!t on me. So I'm staying away from ATI chipsets until the new CF chipsets come out.


----------

